# poll: what phone are you rocking?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I got a google nexus 5


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Galaxy S5
Trading it for the LG-G3 or Iphone 6 next month (If the 6 look totally different, thinner)

I heard great things about the Nex 5 being stock but it looks too plane and outdated for me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Galaxy s4... feel spoiled since i had a droid from 4 years ago that was not keeping up and would lock up and lag.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

HTC One X

Great phone but the battery is quite bad and it gets extremely hot while playing games or when a lot of programs are running. Also HTC stopped supporting it so it's stuck at 4.2.2.

But other than that a really, really good phone


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Galaxy S4 here too


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Motorola RAZR HD


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The Zach Morris.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got myself a Moto G 4G and I am waiting on my new 32Gb SD card arriving. Compared to my previous none smart phone, I'm in tech heaven lol :clap

(Shame I don't have anyone to phone or text lol )


----------



## AWIP (Sep 29, 2013)

iPhone 4s and thats only because I thought I lost my iPhone 3 only to find that sucker 2 days later.


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Just got myself a Moto G 4G


:ditto


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I use an LG Optimus F5. It's a pretty good phone, but I've had it for 10 months now, so the battery is kind of starting to go on it. It's fast.. enough, I guess. Here's the specs:

1.5 GHz dual core Krait CPU
1GB RAM
Adreno 225 GPU
8GB Storage (expandable with micro SD)
4.3 inch IPS screen with 540x960 resolution
5 MP camera with 1080P video recording

It's stuck on Android 4.1.2 though, which sucks. I use the Google Experience Launcher so it's a bit more like KitKat though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Where's the poll?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

iPhone 4


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Where's the poll?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Nexus 5


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

AWIP said:


> iPhone 4s and thats only because I thought I lost my iPhone 3 only to find that sucker 2 days later.


At least you have a better phone now? IPhone 3g/3gs is pretty outdated


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


 Yes!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Samsung galaxy light. I can upgrade it in a couple of months to a better phone.


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

LG l5 , one word crappy.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Droid Razr Maxx HD.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

ZTE Majesty


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Clastic sedimentary rock.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Samsung Convoy II


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

iPhone 5s


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Galaxy note 3


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

Iphone 4s


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

my iphone...its my baby


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

iPhone 5S!!! I got it in February. I was so excited because it was the first time I ever got a "new" smartphone...I was due for an upgrade and it was only like $50 because we switched plans


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Some old samsung piece of s*** from 1983 or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Blackberry Curve 9320. Makes me feel ghetto but I don't want to sign a contract to get a new phone & I can't afford a Q10 right now, other priorities


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Blackberry Curve 9320. Makes me feel ghetto but I don't want to sign a contract to get a new phone & I can't afford a Q10 right now, other priorities


 I had a curve in 08 that thing ended up getting possesed, the key entry software and the keys themselves was so messed up it text on its own and it wouldnt let me type worth a crap. I actuslly still have it.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nokia 3310...

I joke..
Samsung Galaxy s4!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Cheapophone 5


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

moto g, gonna sell it when nexus 6 comes out, samsung phones are way overpriced, if i want to waste my money i'd get an iphone 5s than s5, at least i'd look trendy


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know. Samsung something. It has a phone keyboard (don't know what they're called) and it can answer calls and send text messages. I don't need much else from a phone.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Elm


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Iphone 4


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

LG Volt


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Poll needs a poll. Nexus 5 here.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

HTC One.

I also have a HTC Wildfire which I use on holiday at times~


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Galaxy S5

Going to wait to upgrade until I can get a phone with 64 bit, 4G of ram and hardware H.265 4K encoding.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

htc 1x


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

purechaos said:


> I had a curve in 08 that thing ended up getting possesed, the key entry software and the keys themselves was so messed up it text on its own and it wouldnt let me type worth a crap. I actuslly still have it.


Mine has taken a beating(I dropped it hard the day I got it, lol) but nothing crazy like that, lol. The speaker is scratchy & sometimes picture texts won't or take forever to send but regular texting is fine. But yeah, you had one in 08, shows how with the times I am


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

iphone 4s, hopefully can get it upgraded soon.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

HTC ONE with the aluminum body


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

iPhone 5. Can't wait for the iPhone 6 to come out though!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> iPhone 5. Can't wait for the iPhone 6 to come out though!


i saw some leak pics, idk if thats the final phone gonna look like, but based on what i saw 5s looks much cooler, iphone shouldnt follow the big screen trend, they are gonna lose their niche


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an old Samsung slider phone. I've had every smartphone known to man and they're not all that great. Yes, I know how to use them lol


----------



## Anaise (Aug 17, 2014)

Folded Edge said:


> Just got myself a Moto G 4G and I am waiting on my new 32Gb SD card arriving. Compared to my previous none smart phone, I'm in tech heaven lol :clap
> 
> (Shame I don't have anyone to phone or text lol )


I have a moto g too! Also my first smartphone. It's pretty decent in my opinion, only problem being battery life. I use it a lot though so it could just be me.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

monotonous said:


> i saw some leak pics, idk if thats the final phone gonna look like, but based on what i saw 5s looks much cooler, iphone shouldnt follow the big screen trend, they are gonna lose their niche


Eh, I don't really pay attention to those "leaks". Often times, they're just fakes made for attention.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Nokia Lumia 520. 
Get it if you want a cheap smartphone. Otherwise, it's ****.
The camera quality is terrible and there are no decent apps for Nokia/Windows phones yet (and most likely, there will never be.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A telephone is a pretty boring object. If I don't need to talk to someone (and I never do) I don't need a phone.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Nokia Lumia 520.
> Get it if you want a cheap smartphone. Otherwise, it's ****.
> The camera quality is terrible and there are no decent apps for Nokia/Windows phones yet (and most likely, there will never be.)


how cute, a finnish uses a nokia


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Galaxy S4, I upgraded the battery to a 3000mAh zerolemon, added a 32 gb micro sd class 10 card and an Otterbox case. I might trade up for the S5 this Christmas or wait for the S6. I use my phone all the time.

I might just jail break this phone instead to wipe the bloatware off it. I bet that would improve the performance greatly.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

monotonous said:


> how cute, a finnish uses a nokia


Well, they used to make good phones, and brand loyalty of more than a decade takes a while to die


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Nokia Lumia 520.
> Get it if you want a cheap smartphone. Otherwise, it's ****.
> The camera quality is terrible and there are no decent apps for Nokia/Windows phones yet (and most likely, there will never be.)


Supporting the local brand...That's nice of you. They need all the help they can get to exit the hole they've entered after losing the smartphone battle.

If I remember correctly. a friend from Netherlands bought the exact same phone. So maybe it's not that bad.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I see almost everyone has a smartphone. I have just a 4 years old Samsung S-somenumber, touchscreen. I want to replace it soon enough, most likely with another Samsung, smartphone this time. Not sure which one, cause I do not see the point of spending 500-600 euros for a top of the class device(Galaxy S5 is out of the question). 

It's just a phone, so the great majority of time, it will be used for calling and rarely for sending a message. Any phone can do that. I am not a social media fanatic either, keep taking pictures or videos to upload. So an average camera will probably do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a Sprint Verio flip phone. Old school.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Moto G here, surprisingly good smartphone for its money. I don't need anything better than that anyway.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Samsung galaxy S5. Just upgraded from s3 this month. I use it for time managment/scheduling, music, news on the go, mobilized social media, and web. 
------
Sent via Tapatalk App.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I genuinely hate admitting that I have an iPhone lol
Finally caved & got one last year, & while I can't imagine life without it, sometimes I wish I was just back to my old flip phone.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

It's like 9 years old, pretty worn out and was in a drawer for a long time gathering dust before it was "gifted" to me... But it's not like I need a phone at all anyway, no one left to call anymore :lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm not rocking any phone i'm just crying over my ancient qwerty keyboard intensity II

(jk does not actually give a **** about cellphones at all. cellphones are for SOCIAL *******S. jk. but rly tho)


----------



## Lianthe (Mar 17, 2013)

a great, big Galaxy Mega. I never thought I would get used to the size but my sister bought one first and made a believer out of me, lol


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Currently, an LG G3. Prior to that, I had a Galaxy Note 3. I may get the Galaxy Note 4 by year's end.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Samsung galaxy S. I mainly use it for pretending to be busy whenever a lot of people are around.


----------

